# Stoneybud grow



## shuggy4105 (Jan 18, 2008)

it`s time for me to begin another grow coz my stash is getting low(critical.)
i`ve got my hands on a few presents "from USA with love" WW x Northernberry-otherwise known as "stoney bud" 
To germ i decided to take the good advice of Hick, and go with "the nature method"-basically plopping the seed into a 1/2inch hole, covering and wait with high humidity and around 75-80F. the medium has to be moist-and kept so throughout this process or else your seed won`t crack, or the tap-root dry`s out  etc.
i placed my pots with the freshly planted seed on a tray and covered it with a see-through bag, i.e creating a humidity dome-this should quicken the process "IMO". 
i kept them in the dark untill they popped up, which only took three and a half days- it was crazy fast man!:shocked: 
so far 9 out of ten have broke the surface, one still hasn`t fully opened so i put her(i hope) back in the dark with the one which is a no-show so far anyway. although it is in a much smaller pot than the others...:watchplant: 
i`m still trying to sort out this resize of pics but i`m on it man.
DAY 1...


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 18, 2008)

good luck with your grow.stoney bud i luv it spread the wealth its afficialy worldwide fellas.and a dam great breed mines gettin nice and crystally and smells so good,heres some green mojo for them females.PS


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 18, 2008)

The light never goes off!   
Enless I am Growing!!
Lights r Good to Burn !!
The Flowers r showing there sex !! 
I jump for Joy !!!
      /\
      /
      \                          Start New GROW!!!!!!
      /                          Germanate Seeds!
      \                          Plant Seeds!
      /
      \                                       
      \/                                        
Trichome r getting Big!!
Trichome is Clear!
Trichome is Cloudy!!
Trichome Is Amber!!
Ready for Harvest!!
Hang upside down!
Cure Time!!
Smoke and FEEL Better!!!

New Grow showing Buds!!
Redo Cycle!!


Never Run Out Or Get Low Of Weed It Takes To Long For The Next batch!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 18, 2008)

*Whats up shuggy. Here's some GREEN MOJO to get them babies going. Look foward to following this grow. :aok: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 18, 2008)

Well these stoney buds are getting to be everywhere man im logged in and watching this one too MOJO for the grow :bong2:


----------



## BizzyHigh (Jan 18, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Well these stoney buds are getting to be everywhere man


 
Ha that's what i was just thinking! I wonder why that is?  How does one go about getting their hands on these magical beans? lol.. Good luck on the grow man!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 18, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## berserker (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Shuggy,I got some Stoney Bud that went into soil yesterday after only a two day germination.I will really like to see the difference in the plants.I will start a journal here in acouple days.Keep it GREEN and Good Luck


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 18, 2008)

Yo Ho Ho,
  I tried to take a look, but the link just loops me around right back to where I was. Hick is pretty darn smart, and yeah, I always have liked what is considered au-naturel. I am thinking that you really do need this coming your direction, Here is *THE  GREEN  MOJO
*th_GreenMojo 13.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 19, 2008)

love the signature KK:lama: 


			
				BizzyHigh said:
			
		

> Ha that's what i was just thinking! I wonder why that is?  How does one go about getting their hands on these magical beans? lol.. Good luck on the grow man!


well, i had to get in contact with one of my really dodgy aquaintances, meet a few ppl in some scary places (dark murky alleys n` stuff), do an 800 mile euro trip-nearly lost my life on 8 different occassions and finally made it back in time for the post man. 
Berserker, i`m gonna post pics very soon(today).
my camera is stone-age and i still can`t resize these pics-i think it may be due to the camera being crap:hitchair: 
best i can do for now man, i`ve got a digi cam coming soon at last!
thanks for all the support and much needed "Green Mojo" i have high hopes for this crop, and if my last grow was anything to go by-i`m cruising man...


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 19, 2008)

Day 2...i`ve had one seedling die allready because she hadn`t opened up yet but i stuck her under the light anyway, and she`s gone-took less than one hour man...lesson learned:fid: R.I.P


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 19, 2008)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> well, i had to get in contact with one of my really dodgy aquaintances, meet a few ppl in some scary places (dark murky alleys n` stuff), do an 800 mile euro trip-nearly lost my life on 8 different occassions and finally made it back in time for the post man.


 
:rofl: :rofl:

the babies look good man sorry to hear about the one but all is well them little stoneys will be up and flowering before you know it.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 20, 2008)

DAY 3...
as you can see from the pics (i think), i`m using a couple of cfl`s for the first 2-3 weeks-then the 400w HPS from then on into harvest.
no nutes untill i think they need some, 3-4 weeks probably.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 23, 2008)

today i have began to germ using "the nature method" another 2 seed of cosmic nights. i liked the smoke that much i thought i`d throw in a couple in the back end of this new grow=more weed!
i posted a strain report on it a few days back, go check it out-she was very easy to grow, and a mellow smoke.
anyway, back to the lil` Stoney`s-i`ve added another light to my veg space, "UV" more as an experiment than anything else-maybe i`ll see something special, who knows but it`s worth a try. i mentioned trying this on a previous grow but never got round to it, no one had any info on this type of additional lighting so here goes...
i`ll keep ya posted.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 25, 2008)

it`s now day 6/7 and the hopefull ladies have grown a bit,not much, but a bit.
here`s a few pics, the two "cosmic nights"  have yet to break surface but it`s only been 2 days so not expecting them till tomorrow onwards 
i`ll have to get back to ya with the pics, just got a digital camera and it`s saying my file size is too big for the forum...:holysheep:


----------



## berserker (Jan 25, 2008)

Well I'll kick back and smoke a bong load as I wait to see the new pic's.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 25, 2008)

hi shuggy,nice to see you have a new grow,get those pics up so i can have a peek,some MOJO comin at yeah.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 31, 2008)

i`ve decided to germ another 4 seed as my cosmic nights have yet to pop out. i`ll give them a few more days but i`ve began the germ anyway...
pics tomorrow man,
 2 weeks in.


----------



## mero (Feb 1, 2008)

hey bro good luck with ur grow! ill be watching this!


----------



## berserker (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey Bro.I am waiting to see some new pic.:angrywife: 
I bet they are looking good.Keep it GREEN


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 6, 2008)

subscribed!

lookin good man.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 6, 2008)

allright man, i idn`t really want to post pics yet,i saw Berserker`s grow yesterday and those gals are huge compared to mines!
i stuck my gals under my HID last night, as soon as i saw yours B!lol
here`s a few pics just taken this morning-i`ve yet to add nutes man, deffinately thinking aout it this week though.
i`ve also began another 4 to bounce the numbers to 10, those ones are at day 2 but i won`t be mentioning them much untill flower.
well thanks to all who have stuck their heads in to check out my journal, much appreciated as usual and cheers for the kind comments-please say more!lol
p.s please excuse the pic quality yet again, i do have a digi cam but the pic file size is too big for the forum????:holysheep: so i`m using my reliable lil` micropix key-chain cam
man those pics are worse than i thought!    
i`ll get some better ones posted when i don`t feel so small,lol.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 6, 2008)

*Everything is looking great shuggy. As far as your pics go all ya have to do is resize the pics mang and you'll be good to go.  Remember this shuggy?http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20979 *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 6, 2008)

man TBG, did i really do that! the joys of being stoned....lmao, i`ll get to work on that.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 6, 2008)

testing again...ye-ha!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 6, 2008)

i`ll give that a go with my digital cam now-why was that causing me so much problems before??      maybe that bud i grew back then was better than i thought...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 6, 2008)

*It just goes to show ya shuggy ya work better high.  :hubba:  *


----------



## berserker (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey Shuggy,Them ladies are looking good So you run an HPS all the way threw.I did that ONE time.hahaha..I burnt my plants up something fierce Keep up the good work.Keep it GREEN


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 6, 2008)

my WW, WWxNB have been run straight through with HPS.  under the HID as soon as they popped! If you got it use it!  that is a HUGE advantage you should capitalize with.  If your burning up your plants your light is too close and you need to exhaust it.

even at a greater height above your plants that hps should be far superior to flouro or cfl i would think.  basing that thought on number of lumens even taking into consideration the degredation of lumens by increased height.

lookin good man.  keep it GREEN


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 8, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *It just goes to show ya shuggy ya work better high.  :hubba:  *


very true my friend in fact i can`t work unless high!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 8, 2008)

well, here`s a lil` update on these fine ladies-i`ll post pics tomorrow man.
i`ve noticed that the newest growth at the top of the seedlings has a slight red tint to them, top centre. pics won`t pic it up though it`s too slight, although it`s showing on all seedlings.
i know this can be strain dependant, but Berserker is roughly at the same stage as me and hasn`t noticed anything simmiliar, and i`m sure he would have-had it been there....any ideas??
some epsom salts maybe to increase mg?
all ideas welcome-and thanx

yeah B, i use the HPS throughout my grow, although i have a conversion ballast for MH aswell as HPS combined-just don`t have a MH bulb as of yet, i ordered one and an HPS came through....that`s e-bay for ya!


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 8, 2008)

huh.....red eh?  interesting.  Usually mg defficiency shows browinsh spots doesn't it?  couldn't hurt to add a tblsp or so of epson.  dilute in warm water before adding.

regarding the light.....i'd be tempted to just order another HPS and don't worry bout the MH.

HPS works great for veg and you need to change your bulb every 6-12 months anyway. the lumens degrade over time.  Idont wait for the bulb to burn out. i'd rather have dense buds than an MH in veg IMO.

Peace


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 8, 2008)

yeah dude, i have loads of HPS bulbs, 2 grows and she`s out.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 11, 2008)

hi agin all, sorry i haven`t posted those pics yet ppl, i`ve had a bit of an accident with one of my ladies,or 2 actually....
a board, which i had standing nxt to my crop fell on top and almost severed 1 plant whilst bending the stem of another 
i`ve splinted the wounds,lol -and hope to see a full recovery from both, although the on with the most damage isn`t looking too promising right now:fid: 
also another has began to show signs of over-fert.
i began at 1/4 dose on the 7th this month,again on the 10th which is where my problems have come into play with these lil gems, instead of straight water on this date i`ve given them more ferts . it only seems to be affecting one gal though but it`s classic over-fert signs.
i will post pics ASAP when i get the chance 
they`re looking much bigger now to my relief
BTW, i forgot to mention that i`m running the 18/6 lighting schedule just cause i like to give the HID ballast a break each day.
i promise pics shall folow man!
thanx


----------



## berserker (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I know that we all only hope for the best on your little ones Shuggy.Post up some pics when you can.Keep it GREEN


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 14, 2008)

well ladies and gents.....i`m afraid i have some bad news man.
yesterday came a knock at my door, so before oppening it i scanned through my peep hole and saw it was the police. 
obviously i refrained from answering. they hung around my door for a while, and i`m sure i heard the word "intrude":shocked: , so i got down to destroying ALL of my gals-flushed em down the toilet 
i dismantled my HID fixture and it`s frame with the height adjusting chains.
after all this was done i could still hear LEO outside on my floor, so  i opened the door and made out i was taking some rubbish to the refuge shoot.
nxt minute this female LEO came over and asked if i had seen my next door neighbour as they were concerned for his welfare!!!!!!
apparently he`d made some statements to someone and they got concerned and called the police:holysheep: 
all my lil` stoney`s are dead:cop::hitchair:   i`ll begin another very soon once i`ve calmed myself down, and stopped myself from going to attack my neighbour!lol  they should be concerned about his welfare now!! 
the worst thing is my girlfriend now wants me to stop growing as she says we just had a "close shave", but we "didn`t".
i feel we done the right thing-better to sacrifice a few lil stoney`s to grow another day IMO:fid: .
sorry guys and gals, but thanx to all who have followed my journal this far,greatly apreciated ppl.......forever onwards:lama: 

:ciao: :ciao:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 15, 2008)

*Damn shuggy that's a real bummer but better safe than sorry.   Look foward to your next try mang. *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 15, 2008)

better safe than sorry, yup.
maybe i`ll kick my girlfriend out......


----------



## berserker (Feb 15, 2008)

Glad to hear that Leo wasnt coming for you.Like you said,better safe then sorry.Cant grow MJ in prison  Will be keeping an eye out for the next grow.Until then,you take care Shuggy and Keep it GREEN


----------



## Pothead420 (Feb 15, 2008)

you just had my heart beating heavy till the end of the thread sorry to hear about your girls i'll be checking for your next grow that strain sounds awsome a nice mix indeed


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 15, 2008)

You did the right thing bro....you don't know if they gave a sheet about that neigbor(coulda been rubbish) or wanted a nice wiff of your pad.

and had your plants been 8 weeks into flower....you mighta been had.

i say you did the right thing and i might lay low for a few months anyhow.

but i cherrish my freedom and get a bit paranoid sometimes.  and especially if leo was at my door.  hahahahahahahahah.

get ready for the outdoor season...ITS   ALMOST HERE!  YAY!  :hubba:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 15, 2008)

That a bummer Dude!!
My wife would say the same thing and STOPPING,  but you know what I wouldn't stop for all of that!

I tell my wife that there is No Concern from the cops because I am not doing anything for the cops to look at me for anything !!! 
As for those who knows, my, wife,& son in law and daughter and a friend that has moved out of town for GOOD hopefully!!  
Other then that I believe I am fine.. I never count my chickens eggs for luck or bad luck..


----------



## BenDover (Feb 15, 2008)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> better safe than sorry, yup.



Man, that would be a major paranoia moment. :holysheep: 

It ***** that you tore your stuff apart. I probably would have reacted the same way as you, but now that I am not under that type of stress/adrenalin rush, I would have answered the door, and stepped outside (as if nothing was wrong), closed the door behind me and talked to the police. Of course, that would probably change if I was just smoking and the smell might leak out when you open the door.

Better luck with the next one!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 15, 2008)

that *bites!!!*... betchya had to change your shorts after all that, tho...  

Holy crap, man... that'd be a way to get the adrennalin going...

One thing to keep in mind, non-the-less... if leo had shown up for you, just like Ben said, answer the door by stepping out and closing the door behind you... the cops have no right to enter your premises or look in UNLESS they had a warrent.

I have a friend who is very well known by leo where I live, and he deals with them constantly and fills me in on little bits of info on what they can and cannot do.

u know... this is almost a good thing that they showed up like they did... how suspicious are you now (about growing) when they showed up pretty much to your door already and nothing was amiss?  

reminds me of how I used to carry weed around in the car... I would "plant" a joint in the ashtray visible to any who would look in my car while I was in it, so that if leo ever stopped me for any reason, they would see the joint and, of course, confiscate it... meanwhile they wouldn't search the car the find the rest of the stash, or my cig pack that had multiple joints inside.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 16, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> that *bites!!!*... betchya had to change your shorts after all that, tho...
> 
> aint that the truth! ya gotta laugh man...


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 20, 2008)

ok, in the interest of good growing and my health i`m germing ten more lil` Stoney`s.
paper bag method, and all ten have shown their tap-root but i`ll wait a day or so longer to get a nice long one from them all.
i`ll post pics of the germed seed before planting.
anyone know how to get rid of dead girlfriends??? hope she doesn`t see this post....but i wear the trousers in this relationship,honest.
      "Shuggy`s Stoney`s - take 2"


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 20, 2008)

*Whats up shuggy. :ciao: Know need to kill her just yet.  Lets see how this grow goes before taking drastic measures. :rofl:  Here's some GREEN MOJO for them little Stoneybuds.  *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 22, 2008)

ok, forgot to post pics of seed germed but it happens...:shocked: 
out of ten i have 8 broke surface in 24hrs, they also germed in under 2 days with huge tap-roots -the quickest i`ve experienced to date for that complete process.
i WILL post pics of the lil` hopefull dudettes as soon as my camera can make them out,lol.:watchplant: 
it`s good to be growing again:hubba:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 28, 2008)

couple of pics......8 remaining from 10
please  excuse the first one, i`m high....


----------



## berserker (Feb 28, 2008)

You are on your way.Looking forward to following this grow.GREEN MOJO and a RING OF PROTECTION from the cops is coming your way.Keep it GREEN


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 29, 2008)

*I see some babies. :hubba:  So far so good shuggy.   Here's another round of GREEN MOJO for them babies. :aok: *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey shuggy, glad to hear the police weren't looking for you. 

Something similar happened to me about a year ago. Doorbell rang and I opened it without looking.

2 Detectives were standing at the door and I had a few girls in full bloom upstairs. Turned out that a load of houses in the area had been robbed the night before. The guy who robbed all the houses had stashed all the gear under the hedges in my garden. His mate was to return the following night and pick it up in his van. The detectives only wanted my permission to search the garden. They pulled tv's, dvd players, jewellery, thousands worth of stolen goods from my garden. Heart never pumped so fast I'd say.

If I had looked and seen who was at the door, I don't know what I would have done.

Best of luck with this grow RBH


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 3, 2008)

i have a small cctv cam at my door now so i can see em comin`,lol.
here`s a couple more pics of the hopefull girls having a sun-shower...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks good shug!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 3, 2008)

i`ve noticed that some of my leaves are twisting and curling down, but with no discolouration.
it`s very slight but deffinately an up-coming problem, any ideas?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 5, 2008)

i`ve noticed on one fine lady some small brown spots, kinda loks like over-fert but that`s not possible.
i`ve given them some epsom salts and this morning they`re looking good.
more pics asap.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 6, 2008)

this twisting of the leaf tips is continueing, no discolouration though-ph may be a bit high....


----------



## thestandard (Mar 6, 2008)

alot of the plants im wokring with now started twisting at the beginning, keep your conditions in the green and they'll work their way through it


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 17, 2008)

hi all, my lil` problem as you can see in the pics....
everything is telling me it`s a N defficiency but i`ve only transplanted a couple of days ago and i`m giving nutes at every second watering/second day, at barely half the dose stated.even one of my gals have signs of over-fert, only one though (could`ve been the pre-mix )
any ideas with the pics shown???


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 17, 2008)

what pics??? i dont see no pics???

ostpicsworthless:



wheres the PICS! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


J/K


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 18, 2008)

oh yeah...
it only affects the bottoms of the plants and works up, the other pics areof the same plants just to show how little effect it has on the over-all health right now.
all help greatly appreciated.:holysheep:


----------



## berserker (Mar 18, 2008)

Are you sure you didnt get any nutes on your leaves?
Other then that they are on there way.Keep it GREEN


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 18, 2008)

possitive man, i`m pretty sure it`s a N def...
any problems with yours dude? in fact i`ll go for a look.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 19, 2008)

*Hey whats up mang. Other than the bottom leaves the young ladies look great. Nice and healthy from what i can see.  *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 19, 2008)

yup, they`re doing pretty good right now man.
i have one confirmed female, even though i`m still in mid-veg:spit: 
sex will show for all while still on 24/0 lighting if given the time,right?
i ask this as i plan on vegging for a good while to maximise bud production from each plant, but i don`t want to transplant any males  into my three gallon pots for obvious reasons....
it`s still early days but i can see trich`s forming allready on the fan leaves 
i`ll post pics of the entire grow-still eight young ladies-asap.
thanx for stopping by


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2008)

*Whats up shuggy. Yes if you keep them in veg they will show pre flowers eventually.  *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 21, 2008)

ok, i have 2 confirmed females and 3 possible males so far-still a little too early for the males yet though, i hope i`m wrong but i`m starting cloning now too.
apollogies for the pics, i`ll post some others up in daylight without the HPS on...


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 5, 2008)

here`s some pics so far, i have four females and two males  and two un-identified hopefulls.
day 42 of veg and i`m thinking of transplanting for flower real soon.:hubba: 
pics aren`t too good man ....
digi-cam has not saved pics


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 5, 2008)

my photographic skills leave alot to be desired.
really bad pics man!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice jungle you got going there. The pics look like some type of security cam shot, aha.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 5, 2008)

Well everything is looking great my friend. I'm hoping those last two are ladies for ya. Looks like it's going to be a good harvest as long as things keep looking up for ya. Great work. Take care and keep us posted on your progress. Be safe.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 5, 2008)

wow, man... really nice to see a grouping of healthy girls all happy  

...and knowing there's gunna be some killer buds on there eventually... 

way to go, bud :aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 8, 2008)

*Whats up shuggy. Everything is looking great. I would thank you for the last round of pics but i can't see anything. :rofl:  Just messing with ya mang.  *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 8, 2008)

sorry bout` that dudes, still trying to figure out how to work my digi-cam 
i`ve put the fine ladies into flower and transplanted them into 3gall containers.
they have nice, tight nodes and they`ve had 44 days of veg:hubba: 
the girls are 2ft right now so i "hopefully" will have some big trees to harvest 
i`ll post pics of them transplanted and settling into their new homes for flower:woohoo: 
forever onwards:lama:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 26, 2008)

ok, it`s been a while since i posted here so here`s the update... i  have a total of 4 females out of the 8 initial seeds, and that suits me fine as i  don`t think i could get any more under the 1 400w hps.
they are around 2 weeks into flower and looking great, i have 2 different phenotypes, with one taking the look of a sativa whilst the others have the thick indica leaves.
i`ll post some pics ASAP, i`ve given a friend a loan of my cam and she hasn`t returned it yet.
this grow is going extremely well with no problems, hope the rest of flower continues the same.
3 weeks into flower...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 26, 2008)

*Everything sounds great shuggy and glad to here it.   One thing about Stoneybud is she grows real easy. :hubba: *


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 23, 2008)

sorry i haven`t been keeping up to date with this journal, but this Stoney Bud is so easy to grow, i`ve just been letting those fine ladies (four of:hubba: )
do their thang.
i`m at week  six flower but i can`t post any pics right now as my friend has still not returned my camera:hitchair: 
they are fairly packing on the trich`s and are real sticky  they are standing a little over four feet, in 3 gallon buckets.
the buds are getting so heavy on this one gal that i`ve had to tie the colas up, nice problem to have though
she is my tallest female....
also, i`m having some problems with one lady-the latter mentioned one, as her fan leaves at the mid-bottom  are turning yellow in the veins of the leaves, this is now spreading to the entire leaf  i`m not too worried though as i`m flowering to week ten, TBG said on a post about this that they thought they should have let them flower for the ten weeks instead of the eight, i`m going to do that now but keep an eye on the trichomes continually throughout.
again sorry no pics, but i`ll make sure i get my camera back ASAP.
you won`t beleive the difference in them man!
:lama: ostpicsworthless: :lama:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 23, 2008)

Sounds like everything is under control. The yellowing naturally occurs during late flowering... you should confirm that you don't have any lockups or anything though. just my thoughts. Happy growing!


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 24, 2008)

thanx for the reply MentalPatient, i know that it`s best to allow the gals to become "N" defficient close to the end of flower. However they are only at 6 weeks and i plan on flowering for 10.
also this problem is only with one female and the rest are doing great.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 15, 2008)

i had hermie problems man! but i did get a nice stash of good bud.
my camera, the micro-pix one is refusing to  take pics....


----------



## Jake2635 (Apr 29, 2009)

Think u for all your help


----------

